# What is your natural hair type?



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I have natural straight hair.

I voted nappy/kinky hair by accident.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

My hair, if left alone, can get that wavy, flowing look, but I'd say it's somewhere between straight and wavy. It's definitely not pin/stick straight. I needs the flat iron for that.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Straight. Wish it was wavy!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Curly - and I have learnt to love it


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Wavy on top.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Verrrryy wavey. Gets very annoying when I don't have a straightener on hand... I remember after a shower and it dried my mum asked if I used a curler on my hair, but alas... xDDD


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

My hair is very slightly wavy. Which is really annoying because I have to putz around with my hair a lot in order for it to look decent...need to use a diffuser to get it noticeably wavy or a straightener to get it noticeably straight.

I hate going to that kind of trouble, so it usually ends up in a ponytail.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I have naturally very hair, it's almost like an afro. It takes at least 20 min every morning to straighten them with a hair straightener.  And because I have used hair straightener every day since I was 12 my hair are nowadays very very dry and damaged..


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Wavy! :b


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Natural straight.


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

Straight.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Thin and wavy. :|


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

a good combo of wavy and curly, but i picked curly because it's usually really curly. i used to have naturally straight hair when i was little.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Straight.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Straight. I only have to blowdry it, and it looks like I've taken the straighters at it.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

My hair was naturally straight when I was little, but now it's somewhere between curly and wavy (usually depends on the weather and humidity)


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Straight


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Wavy, although I think it used to be straight. It's not a nice wave though, because the condition of my hair is crap. It's just a frizzy pile of ****e. I know it's counter-productive because it's damaging it more, but I have to straighten it just to tie it up most days, because it's just so thick and frizzy. I want pretty waves


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Curly. I often get asked do I curl my hair when I decide to wear it natural.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Straight hair.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Thick, wavy and generally out of control.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

If I let it naturally dry, it will be wavy/curly. I wear it straight with the help of a blow dryer - sometimes flat iron. Humidity is not my friend.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

My natural hair texture is strange. It's straight as a pin on the upper half and then kind of waves a little bit towards the last half when I let it air dry. It's probably because my dad has naturally curly hair and my mom has straight. I blow dry it all straight through, so no one can really tell


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Straight. It slips out of hair things so I have to use a rubber band :/


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's straight on top but gets wavy below my ear. I don't like my natural hair. It's really short and choppy now and I love it. I vow to never have my hair longer than my shoulders again.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have naturally curly hair.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

It's wavy. The frizz drives me crazy.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

None of the above. Or, I don't remember. I haven't had hair for so long.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Goes from straight on top to somewhat neat waves/curls at the bottom. I actually opt to leave it that way most of the time.


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

long and a bit wavy with too much red in it, i hate my hair!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've never let it grow long enough to find out, but my sister has long straight hair so i guess i have that too.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Very wavy, but I straighten it whenever I go out.

It's very unmanageable and messy.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Curly/wavy. The frizz is pure hell.


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

I have what I like to call "Irish wavy." Obviously not all Irish have wavy hair, but my dad who's part Irish; most of his family does have wavy hair. Sorry for the unnecessary stereotype. On my dad's side, most of his siblings have curly/straight/wavy hair, and he has straight. In my immediate family, everybody has straight hair except for me. When I look in photos, I feel left out. But then I see the only person who has blue eyes is my younger brother, and sadly that makes me cheer up a little./sarcasm with the cheering up part.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

My hair was wavy/curly. Thanks to my super human genes though that run in the family, i started balding in highschool. So my hair is very short now, with no way to tell if its any of those types.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

My hair is naturally hideous. Has the worst waves ever :b so I perm it.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thick and curly(think mariah carey back in the day)...but i go to great lengths to keep it straight and half-way presentable. blah.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Straight and razor cut.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

straight, thick and dark.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

My hair is wavy and frizzy because it's thin so I usually put it up. Leaving it down would require me to spend a lot of time on straightening, deep conditioning it, and styling it correctly so it's not too flat or too poofy, either of which looks terrible.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Straight usually but if I let it grow I get small curls round the side, I have a double crown as well so its normally sticking out everywhere :S


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

mezzoforte said:


> Thin and wavy. :|


Mine too.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Curly/wavy/weirdly awesome 

Problem is I'm losing my hair I'm only 20 lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Effing ridiculous. That's my natural hair type.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

I've got naturally wavy hair.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Curly


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

somewhere between straight and wavy
but mostly straight


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My hair is straight but you can't tell that right now. I've got it cut short because when my hair gets long it just looks like crap.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

When I had long hair it was wavy.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Mostly straight, with the odd kink if I let it dry naturally. I wish I had soft curls, I sometimes curl my hair but not often as it take so long.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Its pretty straight, but it gets messy too often.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

if its short its straight, but if it gets longer it gets wavy and starts to curl


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Straight. Like _super _straight. Straighter than me.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

wavy :b


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

straight, wish it was curly (big curls) or wavy though.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't remember. I haven't had any in 16 years.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Straight as a board


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Lol, someone once said I have the baddest hair in the south. My hair breaks comb teeth. If I go a day without combing it, "There will be Blood" the next day. That's why I always kept it close to the scalp. I have "Super Naps".:teeth


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

wavy/ curly


----------

